# Brahma Tex Tan Saddle 2000 model??



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Bump.....anyone???

This is what I know. The numbers on the saddle were 08-3003R6 and 09-00-25337. The name of the saddle is BRAHMA BRAND*by TEX TAN WESTERN LEATHER CO

Is this a good saddle? And what would you consider paying for it? Is it worth $600? A friend has this saddle for sale. Used 3-4 times.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Bump? Anyone? I could use any information by tomorrow as she will "pawn" it on Monday.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Tex Tan is an old name in Western saddles. The new ones are not as well made as the older ones but they are still nice. Before I pawned the saddle, I would put it on ebay starting at $499 and see what it does. I would bet the ranch that a pawn shop will only give you ~$200 for it. 

Saddles are not selling quite as well as they did a year or so ago but this is the right season to sell it.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Its not up to me, not my saddle. A friend of mine owns the saddle and as offered it to me for $600. I think she thinks she will get $600 for pawning it. I wanted to hear the good and bad on Tex tan and see who rides in one. Was also hoping that someone would know if it's fqhb or sqhb?


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Here's an older ad I found. Also was told by my saddlemaker friend that the Brahma line is their cheaper line. That the numbers 09-00-25337 would more than likely be the month and year of completion 
Like New Condition Western Saddle - $450 (Brainerd, MN) for Sale in Brainerd, Minnesota Classifieds - AmericanListed.com


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you for your time. I couldn't find a similar saddle no matter how hard I looked so I figured it was their lower quality line. I declined to buy the saddle. It's honestly not what I am hoping to have in my next saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

What kind of saddle are you wanting? Do you know what brand you think you want? Horseclicks is a good place to find some good buys.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Try SouthernTrails (he's member here) Western Saddles, Trail Saddles, Barrel Saddle, Ranch Saddle Kevin is a good guy to talk and can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Tell your friend she will likely be highly disappointed in how much a pawnbroker will give her. I wouldnt be surprised if it's only $75 or so. They can read how desperate someone is for money and they are also in it to make a good dollar. I had friends who pawned stuff so I know how little they got.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't think she'll get the $600 she wants. Specially around here. Saddles are a dime a dozen, specially the real low end stuff. 

I am planning on getting a corriente saddle this summer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## silverdollarmagic (Jan 6, 2011)

She could probably get $ 400-$450 at the most, but I highly doubt she would get $600. Looks like a nice enough saddle.


----------

